# Russian river ships



## vitalyzator (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello

This is my first post on this forum. I hope you'll be intrested 

So, I'm intrested in Soviet/Russian passenger river ships. I try to find information from the internet (unfortunately, there is not so much information on this topic out there)

I think I'll put my "discoveries" on this forum, probably someone will be intrested. 

So here comes my first item: type Moskvich local sail vessel

Type Moskvich vessels (not to be confused with the automobile of the same name), projects 515, 544, 544 (there is slight defference between those projects). First Moskvich was build in 1948 in Moscow and building continued till mid sixties.

Moskvichs were used for pleasre rides, but also as ordinary public transport (therefore they were also called "River tramways")

Many Moskvichs are still in service now.

Some specifications:

Lenght: 27,25 m
width: 4,5 m
draught: 0,7 - 0,8 m
speed: 20 km/h
engine: 20 hp
max number of passengers: +/- 150


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I think there are a few of this type of vessel working on the Dutch canal systems? I will try to get some photo's next time in Den Helder. (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm... Not bad looking these!

I was expecting something like a Trabant car with an outboard engine strapped on the back! (*)) 

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Russian River Ships*

I always found the website
www.riverships.ru/
very useful.
There are also a number of websites on vessels in Russian
which I have used.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## vitalyzator (Jun 12, 2006)

Pat McCardle said:


> I think there are a few of this type of vessel working on the Dutch canal systems? I will try to get some photo's next time in Den Helder. (Thumb)


Thanks! It would be really intresting for me to see such pictures


----------



## vitalyzator (Jun 12, 2006)

treeve said:


> I always found the website
> www.riverships.ru/
> very useful.
> There are also a number of websites on vessels in Russian
> ...


Yes, of cource I know this site. It is really cool, but, unfortunately, page about local sail vessels is under construction 

Some other good sites are: http://www.flotte.by.ru/russian/flotte.html (no English version) http://www.riverstar.ru/main.htm  (not much information, but nice pics) http://www.ostashkov.ru/korabli/korabli.asp (Ships on the Seliger lake. Nice pics, including Moskvichs)


----------

